# Canik C-100 - Replace Sights?



## TheGriff (Nov 1, 2014)

I recently got my first handgun which is a Canik C-100. I have bad eyes and so the sights on this gun make it very difficult to aim. Is it possible to replace these sights with something more prominent? If so, what are my options?


----------

